# I need a mouse surface



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

These mouse pads thrown over in the corner aren't cutting it for mousing around.  My smooth desktop surface isn't very optimal either.

Anyone use/recommend a large mouse surface they are thrilled with?  Looking for something ideally upwards of 2ft x 2ft.


----------



## mikho (Sep 8, 2013)

Try using a chessboard upside down, not the white/black side up.


Large enough and works perfect for mice without balls. (That sounds wierd).


----------



## KS_Phillip (Sep 8, 2013)

I use a SteelSeries 9HD myself

http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-9hd


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

That's odd, I just was looking at the SteelSeries model


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't know there was this much like...  I don't know.  Mouse Pads?  I never thought to get a real "high quality" mousepad.  Do they really make a difference?


----------



## bauhaus (Sep 8, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I didn't know there was this much like...  I don't know.  Mouse Pads?  I never thought to get a real "high quality" mousepad.  Do they really make a difference?


There is a real difference with high quality surfaces, however I prefer trackballs. Switched long time ago and never regret it.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

@KS_Phillip, what is the material on that SteelSeries?

Is it a non-spongy style surface?


----------



## KS_Phillip (Sep 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> @KS_Phillip, what is the material on that SteelSeries?
> 
> Is it a non-spongy style surface?


The 9HD is a hard, textured plastic.  Couple mm thick.  Very grippy rubber on the bottom side so it doesn't slide about.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Phil!  Shortlisted that surface/pad.

Eons ago in my posh offices, we had similar integrated into the desk surface itself.  Been a while since I spoke with our architect who procured the materials.   Thinking polycarbonate is what most of these are on the top side.

(architect designed from input everything from the physical space down to the workstations)


----------



## devineball (Sep 8, 2013)

Found this:

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Goliathus-Standard-Mouse-Mat/dp/B002R0DX14

It's not 2x2. It's 3x1. It is probably a little spongy, 3mm thick.

It's $43 which seems a bit pricey.

Here is what I use:

http://www.amazon.com/Allsop-29250-Redmond-Mouse-Pad/dp/B000FCSTBU

But it's 1x1 and it is probably really bad as far as mouse surfaces go compared to Razer or SteelSeries.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks @devineball, alternatives are very welcomed.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow... hm...  I just use a cheap cloth+foam mix mousepad I got for free with a computer part I bought.  How big of a difference in experience do you feel from using these other material mousepads?  is it that noticeable?


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2013)

Steelseries QCK+ or QCK Mass. 

QCK+ is huge, but thin. The QCK Mass itself is also quite large, except it is smaller than the QCK+ but thicker. I am using the Steelseries QCK+ and I could not be happier with it 
When I bought the QCK+, it is pretty cheap, I bought it for $25 or less. The QCK Mass, if I recall correctly, should be a little bit more expensive.

I'd *HIGHLY* recommend getting a limited version of the QCK+ from here: http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Gaming-Mouse-Pad-Navi-Edition/dp/B005OCBZB2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1378648392&sr=8-3&keywords=qck%2B

The limited edition QCK+'s are the ones with a gaming team design.

It is thicker than the normal QCK+, but still crazy large. My friend has it and I really regret not getting the Natus Vincere edition, since it is more thicker than the original QCK+. 

The normal QCK+ is 2mm thick, whilst the QCK+ limited editions are 4mm thick.

If you do not like the Fnatic/Navi/etc design, then you can go for the QCK Mass, which is slightly smaller than the QCK+ but it should be more thick (6mm).

http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-plus

http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-mass

Though the QCK+ on Amazon is sold by a 3rd party and is insanely overpriced, so go for one of the QCK+ limited editions or a QCK Mass


----------



## shovenose (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.allsop.com/mousepads-and-wrist-rests/mouse-pad-xl-raindrop

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mouse-pads/razer-invicta


----------



## MartinD (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to use a steelseries. I got fed up having to use mouse mats so I spent a bit more money on a really good laser mouse. I can use it on almost any surface..including glass.


----------



## happel (Sep 8, 2013)

Laser mouse


----------



## pcan (Sep 8, 2013)

The laser mouse suggestion is good. Even the cheapest Logitech LS1 mouse tracks perfectly over a glass or metallic surface.

At the office, I am about to start the annual search for the best monthly or weekly desk pad. Suppliers usually give them for free as marketing material. Some pads are 120 cm wide and cover all the mouse/keyboard area. It can be used as emergency notepad. I peel away the top sheet when needed: the surface is always clean and new with no effort. If the desk pad is not available, a simple A2 paper sheet is a good substitute. I started the habit of paper mousepads long ago, with stacks of dot matrix printer paper.


----------



## Damian (Sep 8, 2013)

How about freeing yourself from the constraints of your desktop space and from menial operations like moving the mouse with your entire hand and letting your spirit run free with an upside down mouse?



Since switching to a trackball I no longer have weird pains in my right arm. I also find it that it's nicer to play games with... spinning around to aim at your enemy? Don't need to pick up your mouse, just lift your thumb!

(edit) I will admit that I use a standard mouse in dirty environments because the trackball picks up dirt and grease easily. But the trackball stays surprisingly clean both at home and at the office.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

What make and model is that mouse in the pic there @Damian?

I am receptive to such a solution too...


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use the razor mouse mats. Nothing beats having a snake staring at you.


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually any tablet screen protector with glare reduction features work great


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 9, 2013)

+1 to what Damian wrote. My thoughts exactly.

It takes some getting used to, but it is wonderful.

For a trackball mouse, I like to put the acceleration way up and normal speed down. A quick spin with the thumb can cover a lot of ground across the screen, while small movements can still be used to accurately position things in Photoshop and other design tools (or just hitting buttons on screen for that matter, hehe).

You should spend some time getting those settings just right. Then stick to it and learn how to use it.

Unlike changing keyboard layouts (e.g. Dvorak), learning how to use a trackball will not really harm your ability to use a normal mouse.

For gaming though, you will probably be maintaining your "edge" in one or the other. For me, gaming with a trackball works well (FPS and strategy games), but I don't know if it would work well enough for really high-level competitive gaming. For recreational use it works fine.

And ergonomically speaking, it's a really comfortable way to interact with your computer.

Logitech M570
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-trackball-m570


----------

